# werewolf costume



## greasemonkey (Sep 15, 2005)

need advice where to get or how to make the best werewolf costume


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

A lot of work but you have to admire the finished product:
realistic werewolf costume


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

that costume is great WonderfullyWicked, 
but the teeth leave something to be desired in the part of realism. (just my opinion) *shrug*

all in all if your looking for a full suit werewolf or even a mask/hands/feet deal, that is a great place to start from greasemonkey, 

if you aren't looking for wolfy werewolf and more classic werewolf a la Lon Chaney, 
then just get some quality mohair or a dark colored wig you don't mind cutting to pieces and glue the hair to your face and hands with spirit gum or liquid latex, 
add some fake nails filed to points, 
some fangs 
and modify some shoes or socks to look like wolf feet and presto, wolfman you'll be.

they also sell wolfman face makeup kits at a lot of halloween stores, so that's another route you can take.


----------



## greasemonkey (Sep 15, 2005)

really looking for a high quality mask/ costume to use on a haunted trail, want it to be "real" looking.

that link isn't working foe me


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

That idea in the link is awesome. The final result is amazing.

I've seen a few realistic looking masks on ebay, maybe check there also?

Good luck - I've always wanted to be a werewolf for Halloween but never have.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

if the link isnt working Gmonkey, Google instructables.com and look up werewolf costume
it'll be the featured costume.

as for real looking, you mean, real wolf, on all fours, full furry face real? 
if you find a good enough mask you can always glue fur to the skin area and it shouldn't look too bad.

or if you're ambitious make your own mask the way you want it.


----------



## greasemonkey (Sep 15, 2005)

I found this suit on ebay , but I don't like the mask. there a mask at a local party city Iam going to get tonight.
New Werewolf Lone Wolf Beast Complete Costume Halloween - eBay (item 260290827782 end time Oct-22-08 09:22:07 PDT)

I am also going to add these theacticals eyes from FX contracts
Froggy Theatrical Lenses

with a little costomizing it should be pretty good, on a dark oct night in the middle of the woods


----------



## Buddhaful (Sep 23, 2008)

I know a few people sculpting masks right now - but that first link is awesome for a DIY. Have you thought about buying a cheaper mask and repainting? Most of my repainting I do with freak flex, its affordable and flexible. Also there are some really good stilts tutorials out there to add height to your suit if you plan on building by hand.


----------



## greasemonkey (Sep 15, 2005)

the mask I plan to pick up tonight is really a good high quality mask. the painting is very perise and not air brushed, the eye holes line up real good, it has an inner strap to keep tight to your face along with a head cushion.


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Paul at Darkside Studios has created a ridiculous looking Werewolf mask for 08. I personally purchased one (although not cheap 175) and could not be more satisfied. Check under the MESSAGE BOARD to view the piece as it is not going to be available for the masses until 09, although you may be able to talk him in to making you one for this year.

darksidestudio.com


----------



## bebobua (Sep 23, 2008)

*Werewolf Complete Kit*

Am suggest u a werewolf complete Kit which have :- Werewolf Face, Brown FX Hair, Spirit Gum, Wolf Brown & Black Makeup, Makeup Sponge and Complete Instructions. Don't forget our Makeup & Adhesive Remover. Intended for use by older children, teens, and adults. here is link SpicyLegs.com - Werewolf Complete Kit
SpicyLegs.com - Werewolf Brown Adult Costume

Thanks
Enjoy


----------

